

How to generate revenue from your RSS feed: interview with Founder & CEO of Pheedo - kristinwhite
http://talktech.tv/2008/08/07/interview-with-pheedo/

======
kristinwhite
Post a comment and let me know what you think of the video...I'd love your
feedback!

~~~
tstegart
Sorry, I can't turn the volume up at work or wear headphones. Is there a
transcript?

